# Well, just got a new one...



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

I went out and got a friend for Amelia yesterday since my roommate moved away with HER rat. The new one (Roxie) has been sleeping for almost 12 hours now (unless she woke up in the middle of the night without me knowing). She was really hyper and excited when I got her, and was jumping all over the other rats in the pet store. But when she's put in her new cage, she goes dead asleep after running around a bit. ;_; Is it normal for rats to sleep so much? It seems like Amelia NEVER sleeps.

Well, at least those two are getting along, even though Amelia is now shunning her sleeping area (where Roxie is). x_x

Wake up, Roxie! 8O


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

Roxie has now woken up, after Amelia declared an unofficial wrestling match. 

But now Roxie isn't even hungry. x_x Ya think she's just stressed from moving to a new home? She did eat yesterday...


----------



## Keackae23 (Feb 11, 2007)

Whenever I get new rats at first they're a little inactive and don't eat much, but after they get used to the surroundings they're better. I'm sure Roxie just needs a bit of time to adjust! She's probably been living in one place with the same rats and the same schedule nearly her entire life.


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh, good! I was worried that the poor thing was sick!

Now I just wish that Roxie was give herself a long grooming. Her coat smells of pee. x_x Good thing Amelia was grooming her...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, give her a few days to settle down before you start to get too concerned. She'll get there 

Our new rat took a good week before she started to get brave, and even now (after about 3 weeks) she's still cautious with some things.


----------

